# ein aus einem JApplet gestartetes JFrame schliessen



## mike (1. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

habe kleine Frage, mit welchem Befehl/Befehlen kann ich ein aus einem JApplet  gestartetes JFrame schliessen?

Mit

```
addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter(){ 
  public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e){ 
    dispose();
  }
});
```
klappt das zwar in einem Appletviewer, aber nicht in einem Browser

Gruß mike


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Sep 2004)

Wenn Du das in Deinen JFrame geschrieben hast (z.B. im Konstruktor) sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## mike (2. Sep 2004)

funktioniert aber nicht, sonst hätte ich die Frage gar nicht gestellt 

Jedenfalls unter Mozilla nicht, wie gesagt mit dem appletviewer klappt das

mike


----------



## foobar (2. Sep 2004)

Versuchs mal hiermit:

```
this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Sep 2004)

Klar, stimmt! Manchmal kommt man auf die einfachsten Dinge nicht.
In diesem Fall kannst Du dann aber den Adapter-Aufruf entfernen.


----------



## mike (2. Sep 2004)

danke es funktioniert!

noch ne letzte frage zum abschluss, kann man den selben aufruf auch in einer applikation verwenden? oder sollte man da WindowListener/Adapter benutzen?

mike


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Sep 2004)

Natürlich kann mans benutzen.


----------

